# kayak surprises



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I enjoy seeing stuff like this as much as I do catching a nice smallie:


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, that's like a trip through the reptile house through the zoo. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

A snake that size would be a tasty temptation.  I'd be tempted to add him to the stringer.

Nice pics! 

Bowhunter57


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw a blue heron fly away with a three foot plus snake this weekend, I found a complete snake skin in the water, looked up and right next to me was a 3 foot water snake that didn't look happy, they give me the creeps! 

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Water snakes are MEAN mofos!!! 
The heron thing was cool!! Good time this weekend, Stucky. I've been too tired to post any report.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Stuff like that is just too cool when you're paddling. Seems like every time I go out I see something really cool that I otherwise would probably wouldn't get a chance to see without being in a stealthy kayak.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Snakes don't bother me much. Though, I prefer to see the occasional deer or turkey. Bald eagle sightings while on the water are cool too.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The coolest thing I have seen so far, wildlife-wise, was a coyote hunting baby ducks along the bank at Lake Snowden a few years back. I heard a big commotion then saw ducks going everywhere and a coyote popped through the weeds right by the water. It looked at me for a sec then took off. I snapped a quick photo with my little camera but it didn't come out great.

That snake may be one of God's creatures, but I don't want it near my yak!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite siting was a pair of otters on the Allegheny a couple of years ago. That is followed closely by a bear that came to get a drink from a PA pond I was float tubing in six years ago. I felt like an idiot after that one because I realized I had a camera in one of the compartments after it ran away...kind of glad it ran away rather than start paddling over.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I like to bring a pair of binoculars when I float and watch the birds that like to fish. Great Blue, Green and Black Crown Herons, Osprey, Bald Eagles and the always loud Belted Kingfishers. I figure if they're out the fishing must be good.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

One of my favorite sightings was being buzzed by a P-51 Mustang!! And seeing a red fox up close and personal! Scared the crap out of both of us.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I was up in Canada once and was trolling for pike. I was watching a crane with babies in its nest. The crane flew away to try to find some food for a bit about 100 yards away. You heard the babies "squaking" or however you would describe that noise. Anyway, after the mom left, a large hawk came in and grabbed one of the babies! It was moving quick into the distance. The momma crane chased it and was making loud noises as she did. She did not catch him- it was pretty neat, but kind of sad to watch.

Also, I watched another hawk swoop down and snatch a northern pike "sunning" itself in the water. I drove my boat over to the tree it perched itself on and the pike was a good 24 inches! Totally cool!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

gibson330usa said:


> I like to bring a pair of binoculars when I float


Same here, always bring a nice pair of waterproof binoculars on a float, you get to see all sorts of otherwise hidden things. 

Neatest thing this year was a large red fox running the bank next to me. Still holding out for a Bald Eagle sighting. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> Also, I watched another hawk swoop down and snatch a northern pike "sunning" itself in the water. I drove my boat over to the tree it perched itself on and the pike was a good 24 inches! Totally cool!


A hawk or maybe an Osprey?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Still holding out for a Bald Eagle sighting.


SMBHooker,
Bald Eagle sightings are fairly regular at Kiser Lake. Great fishing to be had there and it's a NO MOTOR lake...so, only kayaks/canoes, rowboats and the occassional sailboat.

It's just N.E. of you on S.R. 29. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMCG and I watched 4 opsrey and a redtail circling right above us at the same time today. There was another bigass bird (probably another osprey) way above them. Don't know what that was about, but it was a nice sight.

When I go back to my hometown lake in Western PA, It's pretty hard not to see an eagle.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

At dillon lake last week I was in front of the dam and saw one mamma ground hog and two smaller ones running up the hill in grass. Look away to cast an look back in time to see a fox come from somewhere and grab a small one. Shook it around and ran away with it and mamma on its heels. Pretty cool sight 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

backlashed said:


> A hawk or maybe an Osprey?


It very well may have been! I just wish I had a video camera on me to film it


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Watched a heron eat a snake tonight again. Another 3 footer or so.
Very cool...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Watched a heron eat a snake tonight again. Another 3 footer or so.
> Very cool...


Bubbagon- do you know what types of snakes are located in Ohio's waters? When I pass them, they don't give me much thought and don't seem very aggressive


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I was on the LMR the other day and saw something just off the left front of my yak out of the corner of my eye. I thought it was a small fish jumping straight up, but I couldn't tell what it was so I just kept looking, by this time I had floated another ten feet and it came up again, right next to my left hand as I was starting to paddle. All I saw was teeth.

It was a gar, and we scared the crap out of each other. It saw me, flopped around and took off. I saw it and flinched back so hard I almost capsized.

I also recently seen a Blue Heron snag a pretty good size fish and flip it around in the air so it could get it down its throat, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> Bubbagon- do you know what types of snakes are located in Ohio's waters? When I pass them, they don't give me much thought and don't seem very aggressive


Garter snakes and common water snakes are what I mostly see. If it's striped. I assume it's a common water snake. (I aint getting close enough to look at scale patterns and crap)
But water snakes are mean as crap when they get cornered. They'll lunge out at you like a cobra.
They're harmless (my son gets bit by them all the time) but they scare the crap out of me.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

> Still holding out for a Bald Eagle sighting.


The wife and I saw a bald eagle while kayaking at Eastbranch (Headwaters State Park) this past sunday. I saw a large bird way up in the air start going into a dive like it was going to nail a fish. We were still pretty far away and after it splashed down I could tell it was an eagle. It landed in a downed tree just off the bank and started eating it's fish. We got within 75 yards before he had enough of us and took off.

It was about midway down the West shore of the lake. There is a hiking trail right there as well called eagle trail..... i guess that's why they named it eagle trail! .

I've seen them at LaDue, The Grand river west of harpersfield bridge, the Chagrin near rt 6, the cuyahoga north of 82 and now eastbranch.


----------

